# No-body is perfect: Building up your weak points



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2015)

5 tips to help build up those weak areas. No-body is perfect and no one knows that better than the dedicated bodybuilder. On the journey to building the ultimate body, most bodybuilders will discover their strengths and weaknesses. Even the great Arnold Schwarzenegger had weak points that he had to overcome to transform himself into […]
The post NO-BODY IS PERFECT: BUILDING UP YOUR WEAK POINTS appeared first on Generation Iron.


*Read More...*


----------

